# Live Webcast



## Michael Doyle (Mar 11, 2009)

Dr. Beeke: Calvin the Theologian of the Holy Spirit

As we speak right now, Dr Beeke is live. Here is the link:

SermonAudio.com - Play Live Webcast


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks so much,Joel is a real blessing to us,please let us know if there are any more of these webcasts

-----Added 3/11/2009 at 08:20:49 EST-----

I'm really suprised more people wouldnt be more aware and interested in these sorts of things,God uses Joel mightily and if only more folks would watch and apply this great teaching


----------

